
Science does advance one funeral at a time - btilly
https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/science-really-does-advance-one-funeral-at-a-time-study-suggests/3010961.article
======
btilly
I searched for the quote because it came up in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21911225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21911225)
on how a "cabal" of believers in the amyloid beta hypothesis shut down
research on alternate explanations of Alzheimer's disease. And found it
independently interesting that the phenomena has been demonstrated to be
common across many subfields of biology.

~~~
asplake
See also Thomas Kuhn, The Structure of Scientific Revolution. It’s the book
that popularised the term ‘paradigm shift’.

